

Why Video Discovery Startups All Fail - nashequilibrium
http://www.hunterwalk.com/2013/04/why-video-discovery-startups-all-fail.html

======
richardg
This made me think.. and I believe you're correct. Got this video discovery
site I've been working on for some time on videowatchr.com and it's going
nowhere. Thinking of abandoning it.

